# Attention AL rat owners! Over 400 rats!



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

http://bham.craigslist.org/for/2315982571.html

Says they have over 400 rats to rehome!!!!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

sounds more like "sell for snake food" than "rehome". please don't advertise things like this here. as nice as it would be to save all the rats in the world, adopting rats from these kinds of people does more harm than good... especially when they want to charge for them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes absolutely for snake food.

The sheer numbers, and the fact that it's S-M-L (small medium large) Only cements that fact.

This is a BYB Feeder breeder, and does not deserve our money.
Poor ratties <3


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

well delete it if you want then, i figured they needed good homes too...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

ALL rats deserve good homes. But supporting Feeder Breeders and BYBs only gives them money to make more rats and it results in the vicious cycle :'(


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting. No rat breeder worth their grain in salt would be selling their rats to anyone over the internet, and certainly wouldn't have over 400 all at one time. I realize snakes need to eat too, and there is a TINY percentage that just can't be converted to frozen, but no snake owner should be going through someone like this either, unless they want a sick reptile.

Flagged because back yard breeders posting on CL is forbidden by their rules. Also flagged it for spam.


----------

